# good screen printers? or all over printing?



## eyemagine1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can anyone help me by providing me with good screen printing sources that are locted in California?? even if you had information on links to all over screen printers, that would be a great help.

thanks, EYEMAGINE


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

2 words: Forward Printing.

Forward Printing: Waterbase, Discharge, Foil, Custom Screen Printing

Dunno about all-over print though.


----------

